
Calls for ibuprofen sale restrictions after study finds cardiac arrest risk - azuajef
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/mar/15/ibuprofen-sale-restrictions-study-increased-cardiac-arrest-risk
======
byoung2
_If you can buy these drugs in a convenience store then you probably think:
‘They must be safe for me.’_

Convenience stores also sell cigarettes, but people don't think they're safe
because there is ample labeling and awareness campaigns about the dangers of
smoking. Adding a barrier to the purchase of a product intended for quick
relief negates the main benefit.

